# [Tom'sHardware] U.S. Lifts Chinese Import Tariffs Hitting GPUs, Motherboards



## aweir

U.S. Lifts Chinese Import Tariffs on PCB


> The Office of the United States Trade Representative has reinstated 352 products into its exclusion list, which governs the Chinese imports subject to increased, punitive tariffs as part of the US-China trade war. The revised listing now once again excludes Printed Circuit Boards (PCBs) from the added duties. PCBs are used to manufacture motherboards, GPUs, and a range of other electronic components.


----------



## Blameless

Good news for prices, if AIBs decide to pass along their savings that is.


----------



## dagget3450

Pretty much means nothing. I mean what good will it do when food and gas etc.. cost way more now. I guess we can pretend like it will help prices on GPUs but they still cost at least a kidney.


----------



## Section31

Any tariff removal will be meaningless. Inflation, Raising Component Shortage and other costs increases will result in higher costs.


----------



## Section31

dagget3450 said:


> Pretty much means nothing. I mean what good will it do when food and gas etc.. cost way more now. I guess we can pretend like it will help prices on GPUs but they still cost at least a kidney.


Once people focus back on immediate needs, it should cause the market to cool down i feel. Reset the demand/pricing of whole pc market.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Some GPU prices really are dropping, I checked newegg for 1st time in 2-3 weeks, and they are getting cheaper.

This time I should hold out and get a 4060, if my house gets robbeds, it won't be as hard to replace.


----------



## stumpedcompaq

Just in time to buy two year old parts at almost MSRP.


----------

